# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  SEPA: De Cultivo y Comercialización del PALTO (24 Y 25 de febrero, 2010)

## inform@cción

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum: 
Anunciamos a todos los interesados la realización de nuestro *Seminario de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas (SEPA)*, que abordará el tema del cultivo y comercialización del Palto, el 24 y 25 de febrero de 2010, en el Colegio de Ingenieros del Perú - Consejo Departamental de Lima
(Marconi 210 – San Isidro). 
El *SEPA* está dirigido a todos los productores, exportadores, ingenieros, técnicos, alumnos y amantes del cultivo del palto, que desean aprender de capacitados docentes y expositores nacionales e internacionales. 
Cualquier consulta sobre el evento, la pueden hacer a través de este medio o comunicándose con *Sonia del Castillo* para las inscripciones (sdc.inform@ccion.com.pe), o con *Sandra Maldonado* para el tema de auspicios (sm.inform@ccion.com.pe)   *Logo SEPA.jpg: De Cultivo y Comercialización del PALTO* CONCEPTOS GENERALES Y APLICACIONES PRÁCTICAS   24 Y 25 de febrero, 2010 *Colegio de Ingenieros del Perú - Consejo Departamental de Lima*
(Marconi 210 – San Isidro)  *EXPOSITORES*  _PLANA DOCENTE – UNALM (Programa Frutales)_  *Dr. PhD Jorge Escobedo* – Profesor Principal UNALM (Jefe Programa de Frutales / Asesor en fruticultura) *Ing. Msc. Guillermo Sánchez Velásquez* – Entomólogo; Profesor Principal UNALM (Asesor en cultivos hortícolas y frutícolas) *Ing. MSc. Walter Apaza* – Fitopatólogo; Profesor Principal UNALM  *Ing. Guillermo Parodi* – Profesor Asociado UNALM (Asesor en fruticultura)  _SECTOR PRIVADO_  *Marco Mattar* – Ing. Agrónomo, U. Católica de Valparaíso; Master en Fertilización y Medio Amnbiente, U. Autónoma de Madrid. *Ing. M. Sc. Hilvio Castillo* - Agrónomo M. Sc. Suelos – Univ. Agraria La Molina (1998 – 1999) y MBA en Administración – Univ. San Ignacio de Loyola (2003 – 2004). Agronomía y Calidad de Agua - Netafim Perú. *H. Berríos* – Producción – Duna Corp S.A. *Karina Tokashiki* – Ing. Agr. Vivero Arona - Cañete.  *Fernando Cillóniz* – Ingeniero Economista, UNI; MBA, Universidad de Pennsyilvania – *inform@cción*  Los esperamos... :Smile: Temas similares: El Cultivo del Palto SEMINARIO DE ESPECIALIZACIÓN AGRARIA (SEPA) DE PALTO SEPA: Cultivo de Arándanos SEPA: De Fertirriego (25 y 26 de mayo, 2010) SEPA: De Fisiología Vegetal (07 y 08 de abril, 2010)

----------


## inform@cción

*Logo SEPA.jpg*  *PROGRAMA CONFIRMADO*    *Día 1: 24 de febrero*  *ASPECTOS BÁSICOS*
08:00 – 08:45 Registro de participantes
08:45 – 09:00 Presentación del curso
09:00 – 10:00 Fisiología del palto. Algunos conceptos generales y estrategias de manejo. _Jorge Escobedo_
10:00 – 11:00 Procesos de floración, polinización, cuajado y crecimiento del fruto. _Marco Mattar_
11:00 – 11.30 *COFFEE BREAK*
11:30 – 12:30 Propagación clonal de portainjertos. _Jorge Escobedo_
12:30 – 13:00 MESA REDONDA: _Jorge Escobedo y Marco Mattar_
13:00 – 14:00 *ALMUERZO LIBRE*
14:00 – 15:00 Suelos y nutrición mineral. Principios básicos. _Marco Mattar_
15:00 – 16:00 Riegos. Principios básicos. _Marco Mattar_
16: 00 -16:30 *COFFEE BREAK*
16:30 – 17:30 Plagas, con énfasis MIP. _Guillermo Sánchez_
17:30 – 18:30 Enfermedades, con énfasis MIP. _Walter Apaza_
18:30 – 19:00 MESA REDONDA: _Marco Mattar, Guillermo Sánchez y Walter Apaza_  *Día 2: 25 de febrero*  *MANEJO PLANTACIONES*
08:30 – 09:30 Modelo arquitectural del palto. Tipo de brotes. Manejo de canopia. _Marco Mattar_
09:30 – 10:30 Requerimientos hídricos. Cálculos. Riegos. _Hilvio Castillo_
10:30 – 11:00 *COFFEE BREAK*
11:00 – 12:00 Requerimientos nutricionales. Fertilización. _Marco Mattar_
12:00 – 13:00 Cosecha y post cosecha. _Guillermo Parodi_ 
13:00 – 13:30 MESA REDONDA: _Marco Mattar y Guillermo Parodi_
13:30 – 14:30 *ALMUERZO LIBRE*
14:30 – 15:30 Manejo de plantaciones. Caso Irrigación Santa Rosa. _H. Berríos_
15:30 – 16.30 Manejo de Viveros de Palto. _Karina Tokashiki_
16:30 – 17:00 *COFFEE BREAK*
17:00 – 18:00 Negocio del palto en el Perú. _Fernando Cillóniz_
18:00 – 18:30 MESA REDONDA: _H.Berríos, Marco Mattar, Jorge Escobedo, Karina Tokashiki y Fernando Cillóniz_
18:30 – 18:45 *CLAUSURA*
18:45 – 20:00 *COCTEL – EXHIBICION DE AUSPICIADORES*

----------


## GUSTAVO MERINO RUIZ

Que interesante poder asistir a tan magno evento 
seria bueno tambien que pudieran brindar mayores facilidades en el tema economico para los
estudiantes interesados en este cultivo pues veo que ese punto no se ha referido en la parte de costos de dicho evento 
atte gustavo merino ruiz
unalm

----------


## inform@cción

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum: 
Ya está casi todo listo para el primer *SEPA* del año: _"Cultivo y Comercialización del PALTO"_ (CONCEPTOS GENERALES Y APLICACIONES PRÁCTICAS). El programa y los expositores están confirmados, así que no dejen pasar esta oportunidad para conocer más acerca del manejo del palto en nuestro país.  Una excelente ocasión para estar al tanto de las novedades acerca de este importante cultivo de exportación nacional, cuyas puertas al mercado Norteamericano acaban de ser abiertas a principios de este año.  Los esperamos  :Smile:   *Inscripciones On-line:* http://www.informaccion.com/new/sepa...ribe_sepa.html (Debajo del Programa)

----------


## purito cañete

me es muy grato saludarlos y a la vez me da mucho agrado q realicen dichos eventos. es de tal magnitud, muy interesante.

----------


## inform@cción

> me es muy grato saludarlos y a la vez me da mucho agrado q realicen dichos eventos. es de tal magnitud, muy interesante.

 Hola estimado purito cañete: 
Es grato para nosotros saludarte y saber que nuestros Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas *(SEPA's)* están teniendo gran acogida en el país, así que esperamos poder contar con tu valiosa presencia el día de su realización. Asimismo, te comentamos que esperamos pronto llevar nuestros SEPA's a Cañete, así como a otras regiones del país; para fomentar el tema de las capacitaciones, que tan importante es hoy en día para mantener los stándares de calidad exigidos por los mercados mundiales. 
Saludos y gracias por tus palabras.

----------

